# 22 Hornet



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Does anybody else shoot a 22 Hornet? What do you use them for. I am going to use mine for Coyote hunting. The one i use is really accurate almost scary accurate. I love it Despite the fact Ammo is so expensive for them. I just want to hear others opinions on it.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I was thinking of getting one myself. Ammo price is my only complaint about this cartridge.


----------



## cj35thls1ss19 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have one and i love it. I use it for ground hogs.... does a great job. I would deff use it for cyote if i got into it


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

If you handload for it it's a very cheap ctg. to load. Plus, it beats the 22 mag. by a very long margin. Someday, budget permitting, I'd like to pick up a little Hornet to play around with. This old ctg. is still a good one and deserves to be used.

:beer:


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a hornet and i love it as well. It would be fine for short range yotes and but it's great for groundhogs and other small varmints :sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

94silverado What kind of rifle do you have chambered in 22 Hornet?


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I can't see the brand its covered by the Scope But it's a old single shot my grampa bought it came with a interchangable 16 Ga. barrel. Its a nice reliable rifle has a fixed power bushnell scope mounted on it.


----------

